
Unethical Interviewer Behavior - lambdatec
Is there a place where tech folks can warn each other about unethical interviewer behavior? I&#x27;m talking about behaviors such as:<p>--asking for extensive free work during an interview<p>--&quot;take home tests&quot; which are critical to the interviewer&#x27;s startup, and are unpaid<p>--asking the interviewee to divulge sensitive information such as trading strategies or other nonpublic materials<p>--interviewing employees of a competitor to gather information when there is no real job opening<p>--and other unethical interview behavior<p>As an experienced data scientist, I personally have encountered all of these that I&#x27;ve listed, and I would guess that other hn readers have experienced something similar. It would be great if we could share such experiences so that others don&#x27;t waste their time on such interviews.
======
tiredwired
I usually check glassdoor.com or indeed.com for company reviews.

~~~
lambdatec
I do too, but I find much of this behavior at early-stage startups, which
don't usually have reviews on glassdoor or indeed.

